# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  CanardPC.com et la recherche scientifique

## Flaggados

Bonjour les gens !

 Voilà, cela fait longtemps que de tels programmes existent, mais j'ai récemment re-découvert ce système exceptionnel qui permet à chacun d'aider facilement et gratuitement à faire progresser la recherche mondiale. Je parle bien évidemment des projets menés par la communauté mondiale World Community Grid qui aide entre autres la recherche sur le SIDA ou encore sur le génome et qui exploitent les ressources inutilisées de chaque machine connectée.

 Je me suis récemment demandé pourquoi la communauté CanardPC/Canardplus ne s'était toujours pas impliqué dans un tel projet, puisque ce type d'action ne présente aucun aspect politique mais uniquement "humaniste"... En tant que communauté réunie autour du jeu vidéo, je pense que la puissance de calcul de toutes nos machines réunies pourrait atteindre des sommets inimaginables... J'imagine que beaucoup d'entre nous laissent leur PC allumés la plupart du temps, si ce n'est 24h/24, et quand on voit qu'un nombre non négligeable de canards ont des machines surpuissantes avec des configurations double coeurs souvent sous exploitées, je trouve ça dommage qu'une telle capacité soit perdue...

 Je trouverai sympa que la rédaction crée une nouvelle Team (c'est entièrement gratuit, et sans engagement il me semble) et que notre communauté canardesque s'implique un peu dans cette gigantesque aventure de partage et d'entraide mondiale.

 Le logiciel (sécurisé siouplait !) nécessaire pour rejoindre ces actions est téléchargeable sur clubic ici ou là pour ceux qui veulent carrément donner toute la puissance de leurs dual cores ou pour ceux qui sont allergiques à Windows...

Voilà ! Sur ce, bonne fin de week-end !

*
EDIT : 
*
Pour ceux qui débarquent et qui ont la flemme de relire tout le topic, une team a été crée il y a longtemps par Niklaos, et elle connait désormais une deuxième jeunesse grâce à l'implication de nombreux canards aux machines surpuissantes (enfin, pas tous...  ::ninja::  ).

Pour accéder directement à la page de la Team CanardPC, cliquez sur la magnifique userbar ci-dessous (que je vous encourage vivement à intégrer à votre signature) :

----------


## Niklaos

Y&#39;a deja une teamp Canard PC powered by me :P

----------


## Flaggados

où ça ? j&#39;ai cherché dans les teams sur worldcommunitygrid.org et j&#39;ai pas trouvé de Team CanardPC...

edit : Ah si ! trouvé en fait, j&#39;avais du mal chercher... Bon, donc mon post ne sert à rien, on peut le delete... ou le laisser pour faire de la pub, parce que franchement 34 membres c&#39;est pas beaucoup par rapport aux 5 886 membres inscrits sur le forum...

----------


## Niklaos

> où ça ? j&#39;ai cherché dans les teams sur worldcommunitygrid.org et j&#39;ai pas trouvé de Team CanardPC...
> 
> edit : Ah si ! trouvé en fait, j&#39;avais du mal chercher... Bon, donc mon post ne sert à rien, on peut le delete... ou le laisser pour faire de la pub, parce que franchement 34 membres c&#39;est pas beaucoup par rapport aux 5 886 membres inscrits sur le forum...


Ben c&#39;est une vielle idée j&#39;avais lancé ca sur le forum de GameKult !!
Mais bon on peut toujours essayer de la relancer ...

----------


## Flaggados

> Mais bon on peut toujours essayer de la relancer ...


Je viens juste de quitter l&#39;équipe Clubic (2° au monde, mais bon, on s&#39;en fout, le rang n&#39;a aucune importance puisque les résultats de toutes les équipes sont mis en commun...) pour celle des canards !

Oui, je pense que ça pourrait être sympa qu&#39;une grande partie de la communauté nous rejoigne, avec sa floppée de configs de la mort qui tue gavée de Geforce 8xxx (qui bientôt aideront le processeur) et de Dual Cores qui roxent leur maman !

----------


## Kukulkan

Salut je me suis inscrit et intégré a la team Canard PC depuis 4 jours a peu près.
J&#39;en profite pour upper ce topic, inscrivez vous les gars ca prend 15 minutes vraiment grand maximum et c&#39;est totalement transparent, ca bouffe rien au niveau de vos performances.

----------


## Flaggados

+1   ::lol::  

ça fait déjà 5jours que je me suis inscrit et ça tourne en permanence en tâche de fond sur mon PC dès que je m&#39;en sers. Je confirme, ça ne m&#39;a jamais posé aucun problème niveau performances ou quoi que ce soit. La priorité du processus est au minimum, si bien que dès que je lance un jeu ou une appli gourmande je n&#39;ai aucun pb de fluidité ou de rapidité, et pourtant j&#39;ai pas une bête de course...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ca y&#39;est j&#39;ai rejoint la team. 
Le pc tourne en permanence chez moi donc autant que ca serve  :;): ; en plus le process est vraiment ridicule niveau mémoire.

----------


## Mars2

Pas tres bien optimise pour les mac, mais on fait avec  ::ninja::

----------


## Mad

Uhm moi je préfère chercher des n&#39;aliens, désolé.

 ::|:

----------


## Arseur

Lut, j&#39;avais lâché la Team Clubic il y a quelques temps pour la Team Canard PC. Voilà, c&#39;était juste histoire de pas faire ça comme un bahatar dans mon coin.

----------


## Flaggados

Allez, la Team CanardPC a déjà à son actif l&#39;équivalent de 4 ans 335 jours 6 heures 18 minutes et 13 secondes de recherche !
Viendez les gens !

----------


## XWolverine

Le miens tourne régulièrement depuis la création par Niklaos du temps de Gamekult, mais bon, je calcule pas vite (73 jours de temps d&#39;exécution depuis le 5 mars 2006).
Edit : Ah ben finalement, l&#39;est pas si ridicule que ça mon pici. Je viens d&#39;aller voir les stats.

----------


## Pelomar

Inscrit.

Maintenant je vais pouvoir violer des chèvres, faire bouillir des enfants et vitrioler des handicapé, m&#39;en fou vu que je participe a la recherche   ::ninja::

----------


## UltimPingouin

Hoplà j&#39;ai aussi changé d&#39;équipe pour rejoindre les CPCeux  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

il est des notre 
il a bu son verre comme Oni²

----------


## Liryc

Salut
Manquant un peu de puissance pour les casttle sieges de lineage 2, merci de me laisser disposer de vos performances 3D .... je sais que c&#39;est un sujet grave mais ça ne tue personne de plaisanter un peu et en même temps il est quand même prioritaire de pouvoir profiter d&#39;un bon jeu.
Plus sérieusement, même si ces projets partent d&#39;une bonne intention, ils sont surtout là pour combler les manques ou plutôt les mauvaises répartitions des budgets et l&#39;on peut se demander jusqu&#39;à quel point les gouvernements se reposent sur les dons et autres associations quand ils décident du budget de la recherche médicale ?
On en revient donc à mes casttles sieges ; c&#39;est plus une question de priorité  que de moyens , et même si cela nous donne bonne conscience de consommer un peu d&#39;électricité pour des gens qui souffrent, on peut aussi se poser la question de savoir ce que l&#39;on fait pour que cela change ? En tous cas, à l&#39;image de notre nouveau président ( donc de notre choix collectif et ce même si ce n&#39;est pas le mien ou le votre ) grand humaniste parmi les humanistes, je ne peux que dramatiquement reprendre une phrase bien de chez nous pour les malades : "bonne chance" .
Si c&#39;est le manque de puissance pour traiter des donneés qui est le problème, je suppose qu&#39;IBM -étant capable de construire un super ordi hors de prix pour jouer aux échecs avec un autre ordi organique hors de prix, ils peuvent aussi le faire pour les gens malades du sida mais là c&#39;est pas gratos, évidemment ils le vendent à des labos blindés de tune qui refusent ensuite de distribuer les trithérapies aux malades africains sous pretexte que les marges sont trop faibles par rapport aux sommes investies et qu&#39;ils mettraient ainsi leur société en danger .......
Finalement, j ai une autre idée bien au goût du jour puisque bientôt Nathalie Menigon sera libre, la journée en tous cas !!!! Et finalement les cibles n&#39;ont pas beaucoup changées .
et pour revenir à l&#39;important  lineage2/Lionna/Littlepigs/invincibles http://lp.l2invincible.com/
Liryc  moonlight sentinelle (pour les incultes c&#39;est un elf blanc avec des parties genitales surdimensionnées )

----------


## Jolaventur

> et pour revenir à l&#39;important  lineage2/Lionna/Littlepigs/invincibles http://lp.l2invincible.com/
> Liryc  moonlight sentinelle (pour les incultes c&#39;est un elf blanc avec des parties genitales surdimensionnées )



au hasard les oreille qu&#39;il a de surdimmensionnés  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Moi perso c&#39;est uniquement pour me donner bonne consicence, le reste je m&#39;en fous   ::ninja::  

Plus sérieusement, j&#39;arrive pas a lancer le logiciel depuis qu&#39;il s&#39;est déconnecté, vous pourriez m&#39;aider s&#39;il vous plait ?

----------


## Jolaventur

ça me fait pareil

----------


## Pelomar

tant pis pour eux, ils profiteront pas de mon dual core <strike>qui telecharge pleins de trucs illégaux</strike>

----------


## Jolaventur

FAKE

j&#39;ai reinstaller ça remarche

----------


## Marty

Inscrit avec les Cpc !

----------


## leguman

Inscrit aussi.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi aussi j&#39;aimerais sauver des vies, mais je suis en Belgique, et j&#39;ai une bande passante limitée. Alors c&#39;est soit je sauve le petit Julien, soit je DL... Le choix est vite fait.

----------


## leguman

Le petit Julien ?   :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Euh ouais, t&#39;as trouvé...   ::ninja::

----------


## Eradan

Up, va m&#39;inscrire.

----------


## Niklaos

Bon

Je vais peut être refaire un peu de recherche scientifique avec mon C2Duo E6600 @ 3.2Ghz  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

j&#39;ai viré le bouzin parce que quand j&#39;éteind puis reboot 
le bouzin marche plus 
obligé de réinstaller c&#39;est lourd 

pis j&#39;ai deja sauvé le petit clément en jouant à Decrypton

----------


## Pelomar

Pareil, c&#39;est vraiment que pour les geeks qui éteignent jamais de chez jamais   ::mellow::

----------


## Paul Verveine

Converti par mon frère j&#39;ai rejoins la team. Par contre je comprends pas tout au logiciel mais c&#39;est pas grave

----------


## *-tnt-*

si ça tombe c&#39;est un enorme complot pour tous nous mettre à eternity 2  ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

> Converti par mon frère j&#39;ai rejoins la team. Par contre je comprends pas tout au logiciel mais c&#39;est pas grave


Non, tu t&#39;en fous, tu laisse tourner.

*jolaventur*, c&#39;est bizarre ton truc, j&#39;éteins le PC tous les jours et j&#39;ai jamais eu de souci. T&#39;aurais pas un firewall ou un logiciel qui contrôlerait / bloquerait les process au démarrage ?

Tiens, du coup, ça me fait penser que comme maintenant je boote 3 fois sur 4 sous nunux, ça tourne beaucoup moins souvent. Vais voir si y&#39;a un client nunux.

----------


## Carpette

Pareil je reboot tout le temps, et y&#39;a pas de soucis (bon, je suis dans une autre qeuipe hein, m&#39;en veuillez pas).

Les pc du bureau ne presentent pas non plus de soucis particulier. (hein ? Ca patron ? Ah, nan mais c&#39;est un complement pour les anti virus ... oui c&#39;est ca, ca recherche automatiquement de nouvelles formes d&#39;antivirus pour mieux proteger le PC. Ah ben vous savez, maintenant l&#39;informatique hein ... c&#39;est tout automatique, si si)

----------


## UltimPingouin

Ah et pour ceux qui utilisaient encore l&#39;interface united devices, il va falloir dl la nouveau logiciel:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/w...ad?thread=15715

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ah ben ils vont passer sur BOINC, c&#39;est ce que j&#39;utilise (pour SETI comme Mad je suppose) et je n&#39;ai aucun problème de bug ou autre.

----------


## Flaggados

> Ah ben ils vont passer sur BOINC [...]


Euh... ils sont déjà passés à BOINC depuis un ptit bout de temps maintenant...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Euh... ils sont déjà passés à BOINC depuis un ptit bout de temps maintenant...


Ah ben j&#39;ai cru en lisant le lien d&#39;Ultimpingouin, l&#39;info date du 17 aout seulement.

----------


## UltimPingouin

Non, ce qui change, c&#39;est que United Device (l&#39;autre logiciel utilisé) va être désactivé. Du coup ceux qui  ne l&#39;ont pas encore fait (moi par exemple) vont devoir migrer.

----------


## warzak

La recherche   ::blink::   je vois pas vraiment l&#39;intéret, surtout pour rien trouver   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flaggados

bah, d&#39;un autre côté, pas trop le choix, la science c&#39;est pas comme un bureau mal rangé, tu trouves pas des trucs que tu cherchais depuis 3 ans par hasard...
et puis je t&#39;assures que des fois, la recherche ça marche à tous les coups ! regarde, si tu cherches Boulon ou b0b0 _(non pas que je veuille les comparer, loin de là ! j&#39;ai pas envie de me faire ban moi... )_ et bah je t&#39;assure que tu vas finir par les trouver ! Et tu vas pas forcément tout le temps apprécier...  :P

----------


## Guls

Je suis sur la WCG depuis assez longtemps, et rejoins désormais la team Canard PC avec plaisir  ::): 

Parce que ce genre d&#39;initiatives peut vraiment changer quelquechose, autant que Canard PC en soit !

----------


## Arieseb

Je viens de découvrir que CPC avait sa team sur la WCG.

Du coup, j&#39;ai changé de team pour rejoindre les canards  ::lol::

----------


## Flaggados

Petit up du topic pour ceux qui n&#39;auraient pas encore pensé à rejoindre la Team CanardPC...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Hop, un de plus

Aprs tout, faut bien que mon Mac Book Pro serve à autre chôses qu&#39;a un traitement de texte hors de prix...

----------


## Pen²

Petite question, j&#39;ai vu qu&#39;il y avait une équipe canard pc pour world community grid, mais pourquoi ne pas créer une team Boinc plutôt?
D&#39;après ce que j&#39;ai compris, Boinc comprend world community grid et de nombreux autres projets. 

Donc je me demandais pourquoi ne pas créer une *team BOINC CanardPC* appartenant à l&#39;*Alliance Francophone* qui est une des meilleurs team mondiale 
http://stats.setibzh.fr/team.php?name=TCdB...29waG9uZQ%3D%3D

Donc en gros ca donnerait *[AF>CanardPC] Pseudo*
Et je pense que c&#39;est possible de convertir les points generés par World COmmunity Grid en Boinc

Parceque moi pour l&#39;instant je suis dans l&#39;alliance francophone mais sans sous-team   ::cry::  
(j&#39;ai 2 458 crédits à mettre à profit)


ps: dites moi si je dis n&#39;imp, je suis pas sur d&#39;avoir tout compris au niveau des teams

----------


## Paul Verveine

bonne idée que j&#39;appuie si c&#39;est possible parce que j&#39;y connais pas grand chose à ce truc

----------


## Pen²

Bon je crois que j&#39;ai compris la situation.

Déjà pour clarifier il existe de nombreux projets compatibles avec Boinc:
Seti@Home
Climate Prediction
Einstein@Home
Rosetta@Home
*World Community Grid*
ABC@Home
Riesel Sieve
QMC@Home
Predictor@Home
Malaria@Home
SIMAP
...

Et pour le moment il existe une seule team CanardPC, que pour le projet "Wolrd Community Grid". Donc du coup si l&#39;on veut adhérer à d&#39;autres projets, cela veut dire qu&#39;il faut créer une nouvelle team CanardPc pour chaque projet, ce qui n&#39;est pas super pratique.
En plus l&#39;inconvéniant de cette méthode c&#39;est que la team ne comportant "que" 70 membres elle a une visibilité quasiment nulle

Du coup ce qui me semble le plus approprié ca serait d&#39;adhérer à la team "Alliance Francophone" qui est une des 5 premières teams mondiales (1ere sur de nombreux projets). 
Et en fait l&#39;Alliance francophone permet de faire des teams à l&#39;intérieur meme de l&#39;AF, mais sans avoir à les créer grâce à un système de tags.
Il suffirait juste que tout le monde ait son pseudo qui commence par *[AF>CanardPC] Pseudo*, pour que tous les membres soient reconnus comme appartenant à cette mini-team.

Du coup on contribue à faire progresser l&#39;AF, et on pourrait arriver rapidement dans les meilleures mini-teams de l&#39;AF (la plus grosse actuelle est celle de Futura Sciences avec 69 membres http://stats.setibzh.fr/search_miniteams.php)

Edit: stats de la team http://stats.setibzh.fr/list.php?filter=%5...3ECanardPC&

----------


## --Lourd--

Je suis dubitatif. La consommation d&#39;un pc en pleine charge, c&#39;est pas rien...

----------


## Paul Verveine

la carte graphique est aps en charge c&#39;est déjà ça, mais j&#39;avoue mettre longtemps posé la qquestion à cause de ça...

----------


## Pen²

ya tout un topic sur boinc.fr à ce sujet 

Il y en a qui prétendent que la différence de consommation entre un processeur au repos et à 100% tourne autour de 20W, si c&#39;est vrai c&#39;est pas non plus énorme

Enfin bon pour moi la question ne se pose pas je paie pas l&#39;électricité   :^_^:

----------


## Paul Verveine

et la planète ? hein ! t&#39;y as pensé ?

----------


## Flaggados

Pour ce qui est de changer de Team pour en rejoindre une plus grosse, et bah... ça sert pas à grand chose, de toute façon ce sont les résultats individuels qui, une fois regroupés, permettent de faire progresser les projets de recherche. Donc le seul intérêt de changer de team, ça serait de dire "Oh yeah ! J&#39;rox trop ! J&#39;suis dans une team de ouf ! (et je suis un mouton...)"


Sinon, pour ce qui est de l&#39;énergie utilisée, je pense que de toute façon si l&#39;on veut faire avancer la recherche il faut en dépenser beaucoup, alors autant que ce soit des milliers de PC qui montent en charge pendant quelques années plutôt que deux ou trois supercalculateurs qui soient au taquet pendant quelques milliers d&#39;années...

----------


## Pen²

> Pour ce qui est de changer de Team pour en rejoindre une plus grosse, et bah... ça sert pas à grand chose, de toute façon ce sont les résultats individuels qui, une fois regroupés, permettent de faire progresser les projets de recherche. Donc le seul intérêt de changer de team, ça serait de dire "Oh yeah ! J&#39;rox trop ! J&#39;suis dans une team de ouf ! (et je suis un mouton...)"


Moi je trouve qu&#39;il vaut toujours mieux mutualiser les efforts que faire chacun son truc dans son coin. 
Se regrouper dans une grosse team ca permet premièrement de motiver en essayant d&#39;etre la plus grosse team mondiale. C&#39;est pas uniquement pour l&#39;ego ou quoique ce soit, mais ca peut permettre aussi de populariser Boinc et d&#39;attirer de nouvelles personnes: articles sur le net (sites d&#39;actu, blogs, etc.) et pourquoi pas quelques reportages télés aux infos. 
Je suis persuadé que sans l&#39;alliance francophone il n&#39;y aurait pas autant de contributions en france (et ds les pays francophones)

----------


## Flaggados

Pour ceux qui restent fidèles à la Team CPC sur World Community Grid j&#39;ai fait une petite userbar à mettre en signature :



(le mieux serait d&#39;en faire un lien pointant soit vers ce topic, soit vers la page de la Team CPC)

----------


## orime

Et voila je suis des votres.

Franchement si j&#39;avais mis ca avant... 

Ca prend quasi rien sur mes 2go de ram d&#39;occupé...A coté de ca DSW prend 30mo pour rien...  :<_<:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J&#39;y suis aussi depuis 2-3 jours.

----------


## Desole

Je viens de m&#39;y remettre y a 3 jour et je tombe sur ce post par hasard  ::lol::  .

donc ni une ni deux je quite la team clubic et je passe dans la team canard pc  ::wub::

----------


## elpaulo

> Je viens de m&#39;y remettre y a 3 jour et je tombe sur ce post par hasard  .
> 
> donc ni une ni deux je quite la team clubic et je passe dans la team canard pc


t&#39;as raison, c&#39;est des cons chez clubic  ::ninja::

----------


## --Lourd--

Bon, je tente le truc seti. Ca me plait bien ça.


edit : bon pas compatible xp et vista on dirais bien.

----------


## Desole

> t&#39;as raison, c&#39;est des cons chez clubic


Sans aller jusque là, je dirais juste que c&#39;est plus comme avant maintenant c&#39;est devenue froid et sans âme  ::mellow::  

Sinon pour ceux que ça interesse les stat de la team pour ceux sous boinc et les stats globaux

D&#39;ailleur je vois qu&#39;on peut faire des challenges ici genre ne pas manger de pâte  ::blink::  ou ne pas faire de messe satanique pendant un certaint temps  ::ninja::  (ou alors c&#39;est de faire un maximum de point, je me souvient plus trop...)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais c&#39;Etait Mieux Avant.

----------


## orime

Juste pour demander, les bannières de la team CPC sont parties ?

----------


## Flaggados

> Juste pour demander, les bannières de la team CPC sont parties ?


Les bannières de la team cpc...  ::blink::  La userbar ? bah non ! puisque je l'ai toujours en signature !  :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

vous saviez qu'on avait Gringo dans l'équipe ?

il a bien contribué d'ailleurs !

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

je viens vous rejoindre, entre camarades faut se serrer les coudes !

:commeen40:

----------


## Batto

> Bon, je tente le truc seti. Ca me plait bien ça.
> 
> 
> edit : bon pas compatible xp et vista on dirais bien.


J'ai SETI qui tourne sur le mien en ce moment, et je suis sous XP SP2  ::mellow::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Laisse tombé Lord il est pas duay et il est banni  ::ninja::

----------


## Batto

::o: 

Enfin, je me suis permis de rejoindre la team Canard PC aussi  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai SETI qui tourne sur le mien en ce moment, et je suis sous XP SP2


C'était pas fini SETI ?
Ch'croyais avoir lu ça quelque part  ::huh::

----------


## Batto

Apparemment non  ::o:  J'avais arrèté il y a quelques mois, mais là il a repris gentiment, donc... :P

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça fait plaisir de voir que des gens se motivent pour faire avancer la recherche  ::ninja:: 

enfin prêtent leur PC !


personnes d'autres de motivé ?
je tiens à préciser que c'est complètement transparent et que les ressources sont toutes autant disponibles

----------


## Paul Verveine

qqn sait à quoi sert la ligne my project badges quand on se connecte sur la page world community grid ?

----------


## Batto

> What is a Project Badge?                         
>                         A Project Badge is an image that appears for a member on the My Grid page, Member Information page and in the forums. It appears for a project when that member has contributed at least 14 days worth of CPU Run Time to the project.


De rien  :B):

----------


## Paul Verveine

merki beaucoup

moi aussi je l'avais vu ça mais je vois aucune image ni aucune explication sur l'intérêt du truc

----------


## Batto

C'est pour frimer devant les djeunz !
"Ben moi d'abord j'ai plein de badges meme que !"

Ca marche aussi pour rendre les scouts jaloux d'ailleurs  ::o:

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Je vous ai rejoint aussi  :;):

----------


## Flaggados

up ! juste parce que je m'ennuie, et parce que nombre de nouveaux arrivants n'ont certainement pas encore vu ce topic...

Allez, Tchô !

P-S : Et n'oubliez pas qu'un processeur utile est un processeur qui travaille, alors quand en plus c'est pour une bonne cause...
P-P-S : Et surtout, ajoutez la userbar à votre signature !!!

----------


## Eilkh

Hop, j'ai quitté la team Clubic pour celle de Canard PC !

----------


## GruntGrunt

Tu devrais rétrécir un peu ta signature je pense...

----------


## Eilkh

C'est mieux là ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

C'est aux modos de juger. Mais oui, c'est mieux  ::):

----------


## eolan

Hop! Une remonté pour ce sujet, je viens de m'y remettre et de joindre l'quipe CPC  :;):

----------


## Aellon

> j'ai viré le bouzin parce que quand j'éteind puis reboot 
> le bouzin marche plus 
> obligé de réinstaller c'est lourd 
> 
> pis j'ai deja sauvé le petit clément en jouant à Decrypton


Grosse manip relou sur vista, lancer le logiciel en admin. Pareil lors d'un reboot hein. Du coup, faut bien cocher dans les propriétés de l'exe de lancer en admin automatiquement.

edit : bon mon portable chauffe comme un malade avec ce truc... j'aime bien la recherche mais j'ai pas envie de claquer 1500€ dans 2 mois.

----------


## Paul Verveine

c'est vrai que sur un portable ça fait fondre l'autonomie et le portable

----------


## Flaggados

si votre portable surchauffe, n'oubliez pas que vous pouvez limiter le taux d'utilisation du processeur... utile pour économiser de l'énergie et/ou ne pas faire fondre son pc.

----------


## XWolverine

Depuis qu'ils m'ont conseillé de changer le client pour la version Boinc machin, ça merde 1 fois sur 4 (le truc dit qu'il n'a pas pu se connecter).
'tain, je viens d'aller voir la liste des membres, y'a des machines de tueurs dans le lot (ou peut-être plusieurs machines). Je me traîne avec mon vieux P4 depuis début 2006 alors que des inscrits fin 2007 explosent les compteurs (à part les membres ou contributeurs de la rédac, qui glandent rien sur leur (s) PC, là, c'est normal).

----------


## Paul Verveine

j'ai aucun pb de connexion chez moi sauf quand effectivement je suis pas connecté à internet et que je le laisse tourner

----------


## El Gringo

Bon j'ai oublié mon pseudo et mon mot de passe, quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me filer le pseudo histoire que j'évite de me casser le cul trop longtemps ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon j'ai oublié mon pseudo et mon mot de passe, quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me filer le pseudo histoire que j'évite de me casser le cul trop longtemps ?


Tenez mon brave (score en prime) :
El Gringo tout simplement. Apparemment, ça marche toujours, derniers résultats envoyés hier.

Tes stats :
Inscrit le : 19/08/2007
Durée totale d'exécution (a:j:h:m:s) : 0:078:02:58:14
Points générés : 195 403
Résultats renvoyés : 443

----------


## El Gringo

> Tenez mon brave (score en prime) :
> El Gringo tout simplement. Apparemment, ça marche toujours, derniers résultats envoyés hier.


Ouais ça marche bien chez moi, c'est juste que j'avais perdu les infos du compte et je savais plus si c'était gringo, el gringo, el_gringo, 3l gr1ng0... Bref 
merci beaucoup.

----------


## Paul Verveine

je vais regarder

----------


## El Gringo

Trop tard, trop lent, t'as aucune chance de survie pour la prochaine évolution de l'humanité. Va falloir faire un programme pour toi, tiens.

----------


## Paul Verveine

étonnement c'est : El Gringo


fou non ?


pour retrouver ton mdp tu peux peut être chercher dans la boite mail avec laquelle tu t'es inscrit...
enfin moi je dis ça, c'est comme si je disais rien, d'ailleurs je suis déjà parti !

----------


## El Gringo

> enfin moi je dis ça, c'est comme si je disais rien, d'ailleurs je suis déjà parti !


Ouais enfin c'est comme si tu lisais rien surtout...  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

ah ouais, en effet...
en plus tu postes entre mes post et j'ai un problème pour tourner les pages sur ce forum, j'ai pas encore trouvé le bouton

----------


## XWolverine

:^_^:

----------


## Paul Verveine

fais pas le malin vilain petit minion del gringol

----------


## XWolverine

> fais pas le malin vilain petit minion del gringol


T'es pas un peu mauvais joueur, toi  ::P:  ?
C'est pas de ma faute si tes retards de 2-3 posts me font rire (t'es vachement plus rapide du sous-titre, en tout cas  :^_^: ).

----------


## El Gringo

Putain quand je pense que vous osez déconner sur un topic où l'on sauve des malades et des vies... Mais vous n'avez donc pas de coeur ????  ::cry::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je viens de le donner à un nécessiteux.

----------


## XWolverine

> Je viens de le donner à un nécessiteux.


Dans le topic du coeur ?

----------


## Flaggados

> Dans le topic du coeur ?


 :^_^: 


[non, franchement, faut arrêter de déconner là... après les gens ils penseront que c'est un topic à flood, ils viendront plus jamais, ils arrêteront d'aider la recherche, on trouvera plus de médicaments, ça va déclencher une guerre mondiale pour le contrôle des laboratoires pharmaceutiques, la planète va exploser et on va être obligé de déménager sur la Lune qui ne sera plus qu'un gros caillou errant dans la galaxie...]

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon bah vous pouvez compter un débile de plus dans cette noble team CanardPC !!!  :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## Flaggados

Allez, petit remontage de topic en règle !

On garde la motivation les canards ! Que vous soyez poussins ou empaillés, continuez le calcul ! On est déjà remonté à la #524ème place dans le classement mondial au niveau des points générés.

Alors on n'oublie pas qu'on est là pour dire qu'on a la plus grosse ! [et accessoirement pour aider la recherche, faut le préciser...]

----------


## Krabardaf

Salut à tous, bon, j'ai quitté une team il ya peu, parcequ'on glandait rien, donc j'me suis dit que j'allais en chercher une autre, et puis bin j'ai pensé à vous!

Je vous amène donc un Q9550 @ 3.4Ghz, un P8400@ 2.26Ghz, un E8400 @ 3.5ghz et bientôt un e2160@2.2ghz. Toutes ces machines ne tournent pas rout le temps, et je calcule aussi avec SETI. donc voila, mais bon, jdevrais faire quelques points quand même^^

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Les stats de la team CPC :




> Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)	19:344:05:07:38 (#762)
> 
> Points Generated (Rank)	12,555,818 (#526)
> 
> Results Returned (Rank)	27,861 (#603)


Bon, j'ai quelque peu laissé tombé à cause de la réinstallation de ma tour et du passage sous linux de mes portables, mais je compte bien m'y remettre.

----------


## Flaggados

Comment on est trop des oufs malades ! 526èmes mondiaux quoi !  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

Putain c'est pas mal du tout ça, quand même...

----------


## axx

Bon du coup, j'ai rien suivi ou bien y'a une équipe BOINC aussi? Parce que j'ai trouvé l'équipe Canard PC que sur World Community Grid...

----------


## icesco

Bon, me voilà associé à votre recherche  :;): .
Juste une question: si on ferme le manager de la barre des taches, le calcul se lance bien quand l'économiseur d'écran s'active?

----------


## Flaggados

> Juste une question: si on ferme le manager de la barre des taches, le calcul se lance bien quand l'économiseur d'écran s'active?


Yeah ! Welcome !  :;): 
Sinon, en théorie tant que tu laisses l'icône dans le système Tray (sous windows), le calcul se fait. De toute façon si le calcul est interrompu, l'icône du système Tray te l'indique et un message apparait lors de l'économiseur d'écran.

Pour *axx*, si je ne dis pas de co*******, BOINC n'est qu'un outil, et par conséquent les équipes ne correspondent à chaque fois qu'à un projet donné. Il faut donc t'inscrire sur la Team CPC dans WCG puis lancer le calcul dans BOINC. _[et c'est comme ça pour tous les projets que tu voudras rejoindre]_

----------


## XWolverine

Ah merde, ça me fait penser qu'il a du sauter, chez moi, faut que je le remette, surtout avec le quad core qui calcule 4 sets en même temps  ::lol::

----------


## Flaggados

Bon les cocos, l'heure est grave !  ::(: 

Je viens de visiter la page de la Team WCG, et depuis début 2009 on a pas calculé beaucoup... Une ou deux centaines d'heure par jour avant la semaine 28/01, après on est un peu remonté mais c'est pas encore ça.

Va falloir se ressaisir !!! Faites chauffer vos multi-cores et aidez à vaincre le cancer pendant que vous jouez à TF2. Yes you can !  :;):

----------


## Kayato

Je m'y suis mis en m'ajoutant au groupe des Canards.

Par contre je suis dans l'état: Nouveau-Retiré

Ca signifie quoi retiré ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Que vous soyez poussins ou empaillés, continuez le calcul !


Ouais ! 
Mon Q9550 vient à l'instant de rejoindre le projet et l'équipe  ::): 

Par contre, histoire de me la péter avec les filles, comment on fait pour chopper la chouette user-bar ?

----------


## Flaggados

> Par contre, histoire de me la péter avec les filles, comment on fait pour chopper la chouette user-bar ?


Yeah ! Welcome !

Bah pour la user-bar, soit tu prend la seule, la vraie, l'originale ici :

Soit tu optes pour la très récente version animée, créée il y a quelques jours, ici :


[ou alors tu en modifie une pour te faire ta propre user-bar !!!  :;): ]

----------


## Kass Kroute

En plus, on a le choix ! Trop classe  :Cigare: 

J'avais fait quelques essais de Ctrl-C/Ctrl-V après avoir fait clic droit->Propriétés mais ça n'affichait que l'adresse...
Ça marche beaucoup mieux quand on rajoute la balise IMG en fait  ::siffle::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je comprends pas, il ne me télécharge plus rien. Faut que je me reconnecte à un autre projet ?

edit : ah bah là il ne veut même plus se connecter. ::(:

----------


## XWolverine

> Je viens de visiter la page de la Team WCG, et depuis début 2009 on a pas calculé beaucoup... Une ou deux centaines d'heure par jour avant la semaine 28/01, après on est un peu remonté mais c'est pas encore ça.


Ah merde, j'ai toujours pas remis le lancement au démarrage du soft. Mon quad s'ennuie, en plus, quand je ne joue pas ou ne calcule pas.

----------


## Kass Kroute

En effet, ça marche impec' sans prise de tête avec des paramétrages innombrables : on laisse tourner. Aucun lag dans les jeux ou les applications  ::): 

Sauf que je dois suspendre les calculs pendant que je me tape un petit jeu flash sous Internet Explorer ! Sinon bonjour les coups de rames  ::XD:: 
Il doit sans doute se dire "Y'a quoi qui tourne là ? IE, c'est tout ? Il doit être en train de se tirer sur la nouille en matant des vidéos de pôneys, je peut y aller à fond.."  ::P: 

Rien de bien grave, suffit juste que je laisse la fenêtre du BOINC Manager ouverte pour pas oublier de le relancer ensuite.

----------


## Say hello

Y'a un moment que j'avais pas participé au WCG à cause d'un problème de stabilité de machine, mais comme j'ai réglé il y a peu et que je tombe sur le sujet je m'y intéresse à nouveau.
Mais avant de rejoindre (ce que je ferais de toute façon) je voulais savoir si y'avait un client en CUDA, tant qu'à faire, ça serait mieux que mon dual 2.7GHz.
Si vous me dites que non alors je ferais avec mes 2 coeurs (oui j'en ai 2 je suis quelqu'un de généreux c'est pour ça :mecpasdrôle: ) seulement.

----------


## Flaggados

Non, par pour l'instant il me semble. Mais à mon avis, ça devrait venir dans les prochains mois, surtout avec l'arrivée de l'OpenCL.

----------


## Say hello

Ah oui l'utilisation de CUDA doit surement être soumis à des frais donc ouai plus de chance avec un langage libre.
Bon je vais me réinscrire alors.

----------


## Batto

Yop, je retombe sur ce topic, et ça me fait penser que j'ai plus lancé mon client depuis pas mal de temps (j'oublie tout le temps de le lancer  ::(:  )

Bref là, WCG ne m'envoie aucun nouveau travail, alors que SETI, lui, oui...

Il y a une explication ?  ::o:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bref là, WCG ne m'envoie aucun nouveau travail


Pareil pour ma pomme, toutes les jauges de progression sont à 100% et aucun nouveau travail n'arrive. C'est fini concernant la WGC ? En attendant, je vais me brancher sur un autre projet.

----------


## XWolverine

Ayé, relancé le machin dans le démarrage  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

> Pareil pour ma pomme, toutes les jauges de progression sont à 100% et aucun nouveau travail n'arrive. C'est fini concernant la WGC ? En attendant, je vais me brancher sur un autre projet.


J'ai une ligne qui viens de se terminer et elle est bien repartie. Cela dit, c'était un calcul sur le Human proteome et la nouvelle est sur le SIDA.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon ben ça remarche (Vista 64). Plus qu'à l'installer sur mes machines linux et ce sera bon. On les aura les gars, on les aura !!!

----------


## Kass Kroute

Un ch'ti up ! 

D'abord pour dire que mes coups de lag dans les jeux flash ont disparus !
Soit c'était un projet gourmand qui tournait à ce moment là soit Vista s'est "adapté" soit il y a eu une mise à jour... Bref, youpi  ::happy2:: 

Sinon, pour tous ceux qui n'ont pu appeler le 110 le week-end dernier because la-crise-économique-c'est-la-dèche-tout-ça, sachez qu'il y a beaucoup de calculs destinés à zigouiller le SIDA !

* Alors devenez BOINC les canards, calculez*  ::wub:: 

Et si c'est pas trop la dèche, sachez que le Sidaction, ça dure jusqu'au 11 Avril...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Stats (25/03/09):




> Membres actuels  	108 (#230)
>   	Membres retirés 	4
>   	Tous les membres quel que soit leur statut 	112
>   	Temps d'exécution total (a:j:h:m:s) (rang) 	22:020:05:07:41 (#748)
>   	Points générés (rang) 	14 572 955 (#525)
>   	Résultats renvoyés (rang) 	31 331 (#589)


Lentement mais sûrement, on gagne du terrain dans le classement. Continuez les canards !!! ::):

----------


## Flaggados

> Lentement mais sûrement, on gagne du terrain dans le classement. Continuez les canards !!!


On va tous les poutrer !!!!  :Cigare:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je tenais aussi à dire aux quatre qui se sont tirés : "vilains lâcheurs !!!! Booooouuuuuuuh !!! ".


edit : dans un registre un peu plus sérieux, quelqu'un fait-il tourner le client sur linux 64 bits ? Il refuse de se connecter chez moi.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Et hop je viens de m'inscrire.

Bon, je n'ai qu'un P4 3.00Ghz mais ça fera toujours une petite pierre à ajouter à l'édifice allez ! ::P:

----------


## kevlille

nouveau sur le fofo et deja partant pour cette grande cause... :;):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

One month later (29/04/09) :




> Membres actuels	114 (#219)
>  	Membres retirés	4
>  	Tous les membres quel que soit leur statut	118
>  	Temps d'exécution total (a:j:h:m:s) (rang)	23:102:21:26:24 (#741)
>  	Points générés (rang)	15 729 140 (#520)
>  	Résultats renvoyés (rang)	33 267 (#574)


Hold on bros !!! Et bienvenue aux 6 nouveaux coins-coins. ::): 

Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un l'a installé sur un serveur (windows 2003) ? Ca tourne sans problème ?

----------


## Flaggados

> Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un l'a installé sur un serveur (windows 2003) ? Ca tourne sans problème ?


Il me semble que ça tourne un peu partout... _[contre-mère]_ Mais bon, j'ai envie de dire, essaye ! Tu verras bien si ton serveur plante...  ::P:

----------


## Sharp'

Me voila de la partie !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon alors, où en étions nous déjà... Ah oui (27/05/09) :




> Membres actuels  	118 (#215)
>   	Membres retirés 	5
>   	Tous les membres quel que soit leur statut 	123
>   	Temps d'exécution total (a:j:h:m:s) (rang) 	24:087:19:39:05 (#731)
>   	Points générés (rang) 	16 592 872 (#520)
>   	Résultats renvoyés (rang) 	34 739 (#566)


Curieusement, on stagne concernant les points générés, mais on tient bon sur tout le reste. :B): 

Hum... Il nous faut plus de proc'. :tired:

----------


## Alab

C'est con cette année j'ai fait un TPE sur le LHC et le système de la Grille et j'avais pas trouvé ce site en ce qui concerne la Grille mince. Enfin bon trop tard maintenant, jvais voir si pendant les vacances je pourrai ptet m'occuper d'en faire parti car là j'ai pas trop le temps.

----------


## fenrhir

Hop, un vieux proc tout moche pour les pauses de midi, mais c'est déjà ça.

Fenrhir

----------


## Arnaud

Hop un de plus avec un I7 ca fait 8 projet en même temps  :;): 

Voila enfin une application pour l'hyperthreading

----------


## Valkyr

Je vais essayer ça de suite, mais je suis sur un portable. Comme soulevé plus haut, ça fait chauffer non ?




> la planète va exploser et on va être obligé de déménager sur la Lune qui ne sera plus qu'un gros caillou errant dans la galaxie...


On est *déjà* sur un gros caillou errant dans la galaxie  :Emo:

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Je vais essayer ça de suite, mais je suis sur un portable. Comme soulevé plus haut, ça fait chauffer non ?


Le proc' va chauffer c'est sur mais ça va surtout diminuer l'autonomie du mixer...

----------


## Valkyr

Oui j'imagine mais le problème de température n'est-il pas plus sensible sur un portable (considérant les dimensions réduites des ventilateurs – d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas s'il y en a – ainsi que la proximité des composants) ?

En fait c'est surtout cette quote qui me cause du souci :



> j'aime bien la recherche mais j'ai pas envie de claquer 1500€ dans 2 mois.


Mais comme l'a suggéré Flaggados, je vais jeter un œil à la limitation de l'utilisation processeur (d'ailleurs est-ce que vous avez des suggestions ? BOINC met 60% par défaut, est-ce qu'il faut encore diminuer ?). Je voulais simplement avoir plus d'avis quant à l'utilisation de ce logiciel sur les portables. Moi non plus j'ai pas envie de recasquer  ::sad:: 

En ce qui concerne l'autonomie, dans les Préférences (en mode Avancé) de BOINC, on peut apparemment choisir de ne pas autoriser de calcul lorsque le portable est sur batterie. Par contre je n'ai pas testé si ça marche. Enfin pour l'instant ma batterie est débranchée et je tourne sur secteur, donc pas de problème de ce côté (non ?). Et j'imagine que même si BOINC s'acharne à tourner alors que le portable n'est pas branché, il suffit de l'arrêter.

Edit : Ah, et quelles températures sont trop élevées pour un processeur (un Core2Duo P8600 dans un portable, aucune idée de si ça sert de le préciser mais bon) ?

----------


## Aellon

Le décrypthon reprend, le projet concerné c'est le "HCMD2"

----------


## Tygra

Je rejoins la team avec mon maigre pc portable daté d'il y a deux ans et ne tournant pas tant que ça. Toute aide est bonne à prendre il me semble !
(Et pis vivement le nouveau pc)

----------


## DecapFour

I'm in !
Mais bon, mon PC craint du boudin.

----------


## Tygra

Bon j'ai un petit sushi  :tired: 
Je sais pas si il est lié à ce programme en lui même, mais le graphique d'utilisation du processeur m'a paru louche, d'où investigations ... Et là, problème : le coeff multiplicateur de mon processeur passe de 6 à 8 à 10 sans arrêt, et le vcore aime bien suivre. D'où un graph digne d'un TP de physique où tu regardes 80 périodes d'un signal sur un écran d'oscilloscope de 5 pouces  ::|: 

Rien a foutre ? Quelque chose à faire ? Stop tout là ton paycay va exploser ?
Any idea ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon j'ai un petit sushi 
> Je sais pas si il est lié à ce programme en lui même, mais le graphique d'utilisation du processeur m'a paru louche, d'où investigations ... Et là, problème : le coeff multiplicateur de mon processeur passe de 6 à 8 à 10 sans arrêt, et le vcore aime bien suivre. D'où un graph digne d'un TP de physique où tu regardes 80 périodes d'un signal sur un écran d'oscilloscope de 5 pouces 
> 
> Rien a foutre ? Quelque chose à faire ? Stop tout là ton paycay va exploser ?
> Any idea ?


Je parie que ce sont les économies d'énergie. Si ton processeur n'est pas sollicité, il se ralentit tout seul pour moins consommer. Dès qu'on lui demande de se bouger les fesses, hop ! Il repart à fond.

Par exemple, j'ai un E8500 qui monte un poil au dessus de 3 GHz mais là tout de suite, comme je ne fais rien de spécial, il est à 2 GHz. Si je lance un jeu un minimum gourmand il remontera tout seul.

----------


## Tygra

J'avais déjà entendu cette histoire d'économies d'énergies ...  m'enfin là c'est un changement par seconde quoi :/
Je me demandais juste si c'était pas problématique pour mon petit ordi  :^_^:

----------


## Flaggados

Bah... Tant que tu dépasses pas la fréquence et le voltage recommandé, je dirais qu'il n'y a aucun problème. [Normalement...  ::P: ]

----------


## Kass Kroute

Mouais  :tired: 

Offrir les perfs de mon Q9550, c'est de bon cœur : il ne siffle "que" 95 watts et il a un Noctua comme chapeau.

Mais une GTX260 qui mouline en permanence, c'est une autre paire de manche : GinjFo parle de 182 watts  ::O: 
Sans parler de comment va réagir le refroidissement basique de ma carte Gigabyte...

Alors les souffreteux, les phoques blancs et les bébés ours devront se contenter du processeur !

----------


## Kass Kroute

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Jerom  ::): 
Un GPU est mieux adapté à ce genre de calculs.

Mais, outre la facture d'EDF et le bruit, un GPU qui surchauffe ne dispose pas des mêmes protections qu'un CPU qui sait ralentir ou s'arrêter avant de subir des dégâts.
Quand on voit apparaitre des artéfacts à l'écran, il est souvent trop tard  ::'(: 
Or il suffit d'un boitier où l'on a laissé s'accumuler la poussière pour que la température monte.

Ou alors il faut surveiller en permanence. Mais alors l'acte de "faire un don" devient un peu trop prise de tête à mon gout.

A ce sujet, ça fait six mois que j'ai pas fait la toilette de l'intérieur de mon P180.
Putain, naviguer dans une jungle de trente décamètres de câbles sans rien niquer... Le pied... 
Mais au fait ! J'ai un lave vaisselle  :^_^:

----------


## Kass Kroute

> (...) : il faut optimiser ça à la mano...


Hé les maladies, un *X86 ADV* est sur le coup ! Vous allez toutes crever  ::lol:: 

Par contre, pour limiter le risque du GPU trop cuit, si ils ont mis une option "utiliser x % du GPU" comme dans la version CPU de BOINC, ça peut être jouable.
Vu les scores que cite Jerom, même à 40 % un GPU de gamer doit poutrer un Quad utilisé à 60 %, non  ::blink::

----------


## Batto

Ben, il y a déjà une team CPC, surtout  ::o:

----------


## Flaggados

Tu pourrais aussi rejoindre la team CPC sur World Community Grid...  ::siffle::

----------


## Kass Kroute

*A propos d'ARMA II* : mettez en veille BOINC !
 Voir mon post ici  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

20/07/2009 :

Membres actuels	130 (#208)
Membres retirés	5
Tous les membres quel que soit leur statut	135
Temps d'exécution total (a:j:h:m:s) (rang)	26:187:00:04:16 (#712)
Points générés (rang)	18 795 513 (#501)
Résultats renvoyés (rang)	38 710 (#551)

----------


## Pymtis

Hop, j'ai rejoint l'équipe !  ::): 

Plus active que mon ex-équipe. 

Pym

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bienvenue. :;): 

Me concernant, j'apporte deux nouveaux procos à la team : mon serveur perso fraichement monté (avec un bon vieil Opteron) et mon pc de boulot (C2D E6600 mais chut, faut pas l'dire).

Au fait, y a-t-il une version Mac (Tiger plus précisément) du client BOINC ?

----------


## Flaggados

Voici toutes les versions du client BOINC, à toi de voir si les versions Mac sont compatibles avec Tiger. [Je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche les OS Apple...]

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bah c'est marqué 10.3.9+, cela doit vouloir dire "MacOSX version 10.3.9 et supérieur" et comme Tiger est la version 10.4, ça doit être glop.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Thank you IrishCarBomb!
> World Community Grid is pleased to announce the completion of the first phase of the "Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together" project. It took only two years to complete, even though the project was halted for 17 weeks due to the destruction of the University of Texas Medical Branch research facilities as a result of Hurricane Ike.
> 
> In total, members provided nearly 12,000 years of computer processing time to this project. Your computer run time contribution was 15 days of processing time to "Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together".
> 
> Completing this phase of the project is a significant contribution to the research of not only Dengue Fever but also Hepatitis C, West Nile, Yellow Fever and other diseases caused by the Flaviviridea family of viruses.
> 
> More details about the conclusion of Phase 1 and the upcoming Phase 2 may be viewed by visiting: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/fo...d?thread=26618
> 
> ...


Yeah ! :Cigare: 

Une bataille de gagnée mais la guerre est loin d'être terminée. 

Tiens bah j'en profite pour la mise à jour de nos stats (26/08/2009).




> Totaux :   
>   Membres actuels 132 (#205) 
>   Membres retirés 5 
>   Tous les membres quel que soit leur statut 137 
>   Temps d'exécution total (a:j:h:m:s) (rang) 28:047:11:26:36 (#693) 
>   Points générés (rang) 20 389 989 (#494) 
>   Résultats renvoyés (rang) 41 781 (#538) 
> 
>  Moyennes :   
> ...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Hop, je viens de rejoindre l'équipe pour mettre à disposition mon CoreQuad tout neuf.  :;): 
J'en profite pour signaler au chef qu'il faudrait changer le lien qui renvoie sur cpc vu qu'il redirige toujours vers canardplus.com.

----------


## XWolverine

Ah ouais, merde, je ne calcule que sous XP, alors que je suis à 90% du temps sous Seven. Faut que je switche, j'ai au moins 3 cores qui glandent, quand je suis sur le net  ::|:

----------


## Flaggados

On remarque tout de suite qu'on est sur un forum de geeks-alcooliques, les stats du groupe ont bien chuté pendant les fêtes...

Allez, hop ! Hop ! Hop ! On s'y remet !  ::lol::

----------


## mescalin

Count me in  :B):

----------


## Flipmode

Hop je m'ajoute à la masse.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Et une machine de plus de ma part. ::lol::

----------


## Flaggados

Mouhahahahaha ! Mise à jour de ma config' !

Adieu Athlon 3500+, bonjour Core i5. Les maladies n'ont qu'à bien se tenir !!!  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Froyok

Yeah, j'ai ajouté ma machine ainsi que mon profil au groupe CPC.
Un p'tit code2duo oveclocké à 3ghz !  :;): 

Par contre, dans la fenêtre du prog, à quoi correspond le temps écoulé/restant avec la barre de pourcentage ?
Bon je vais fouiller le site pour voir comment tous cela marche...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Mouhahahahaha ! Mise à jour de ma config' !
> 
> Adieu Athlon 3500+, bonjour Core i5. Les maladies n'ont qu'à bien se tenir !!! h34r:


Pareil je suis passé d'un PIII à un Core I5 750, la productivité s'envole ! (et mon PIII continue de bosser le pauvre)




> Yeah, j'ai ajouté ma machine ainsi que mon profil au groupe CPC.
> Un p'tit code2duo oveclocké à 3ghz ! 
> 
> Par contre, dans la fenêtre du prog, à quoi correspond le temps écoulé/restant avec la barre de pourcentage ?
> Bon je vais fouiller le site pour voir comment tous cela marche...


Bienvenue !

Le temps et le pourcentage, c'est l'accomplissement fait / à faire d'une tâche précise, quand il a fini, il télécharge une nouvelle tâche et envoie les résultats de la précédente au serveur.

Comme tu as un Core 2 duo il va bosser sur deux tâches en même temps.

D'ailleurs Bravo à toute l'équipe, la courbe des stats montre une sérieuse accélération, tenez bon !!!  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Pareil je suis passé d'un PIII à un Core I5 750, la productivité s'envole ! (et mon PIII continue de bosser le pauvre)
> 
> 
> Bienvenue !
> 
> Le temps et le pourcentage, c'est l'accomplissement fait / à faire d'une tâche précise, quand il a fini, il télécharge une nouvelle tâche et envoie les résultats de la précédente au serveur.
> 
> Comme tu as un Core 2 duo il va bosser sur deux tâches en même temps.
> 
> D'ailleurs Bravo à toute l'équipe, la courbe des stats montre une sérieuse accélération, tenez bon !!!


Haway m'en suis rendu compte en fait. (Impossible d'utiliser l'aide en ligne, elle freeze et rien n'est cliquable).
J'ai presque fait une tâche entière éveillé !  :B): 
Après j'étais crevé et je me suis couché !  ::):

----------


## Sharp'

Le E8400 @3,8GHz est devenu un I5 @3,7Ghz. Ça va poutrer !  ::ninja::

----------


## Psychometer

Quelqu'un fait-il tourner leur soft sous linux par hasard ?
Parce qu'il m'envoie bouler sévère ce soft et ca commence à me saouler  ::ninja:: 
En gros il se connecte a rien, me bassine avec une erreur soit disant venant d'un mot de passe, mot de passe inexistant dans leur fichier "mot de passe" (erreur 155).
Si quelqu'un a déjà eu le cas, ça serait cool qu'il me donne un petit coup de main.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Quelqu'un fait-il tourner leur soft sous linux par hasard ?
> Parce qu'il m'envoie bouler sévère ce soft et ca commence à me saouler 
> En gros il se connecte a rien, me bassine avec une erreur soit disant venant d'un mot de passe, mot de passe inexistant dans leur fichier "mot de passe" (erreur 155).
> Si quelqu'un a déjà eu le cas, ça serait cool qu'il me donne un petit coup de main.
> 
> Merci


Met-le en compatibilité XP !  ::ninja::

----------


## Psychometer

MER IL ET OU §§§  ::ninja::

----------


## -Frantz-

+ 1 User parmis la team ! Je vous ajoute 3 machines Dual Core  ::):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Bienvenue !

----------


## Sharp'

On continue à grappiller des places !  :;): 




> Membres actuels  	146 (#201)
>   	Membres retirés 	5
>   	Tous les membres quel que soit leur statut 	151
>   	Temps d'exécution total (a:j:h:m:s) (rang) 	35:077:11:34:12 (#654)
>   	Points générés (rang) 	27 682 687 (#477)
>   	Résultats renvoyés (rang) 	53 387 (#523)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Y a plus qu'à gauler un supercalculateur pour tous les pourrir mouahahahahaha !!!!!

----------


## Flaggados

On se cotise ? Tu commences ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

Mon pc est actif depuis 1 jour et 12h, vu que je téléchargeais mass effect 2. Et derrière j'ai le log qui tournait. Je me demande combien de processus j'ai traité...
Bon, dans tous les cas j'en ai encore pour 24h de téléchargement (légal bien entendu)...  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> On se cotise ? Tu commences ?


Passez devant mon capitaine. ::P:

----------


## Stykillerx

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens poster ici pour vous proposer quelque chose d'un peu plus intéressant que la communauté de World Communtiy Grid, au lieu de calculer pour un seul et même projet, je vous propose de rejoindre l'alliance francophone qui est une team de niveau mondiale ( 2ème ) qui calcul pour tous les projets actuels existant sous Boinc. 

-Seti@home
-Milkyway@home (optimisation GPU ATI/Nvidia)
-GpuGrid ( optimisation Nvidia/bientôt ATI)
-Cosmology@home
-ClimatePrediction 
-Poem@home
etc...

Vous pouvez donc choisir votre domaine que vous voulez rejoindre autant de projet que vous le souhaiter, via le boinc manager. Il existe également tout un système de statistique complet, classement général (pts par jour des membres, des mini team ...) formula boinc (on gagne des points à chaque fois que nous dépassons une équipe dans un projet, valable pour les team internationales et mini team) ainsi que plein d'autre chose, bref c'est une grande communauté, c'est pourquoi je vous propose d'essayer un peu autre chose  ::): 

Voici quelques liens pratiques :

Pour bien connaître tout "l'univers" : http://www.centrale3d.com/?Boinc-tut...tilisation-CPU

Le site de l'alliance francophone : http://www.boinc-af.org/

Le forum : http://forum.boinc-af.org/

Si vous voulez bien monter une mini-team Canard-pc vous êtes les bienvenus, personnellement je fais partie de la mini-team IJV ( Informatique Jeuxvideo ) nous recrutons donc toute les personnes passionnés par ces domaines, nous nous sommes alliés avec le site Centrale3D ( http://www.centrale3d.com/ ) ainsi que Cowcotland ( http://www.cowcotland.com/ ) intégrer Canardpc parmis nos alliés serait un grand plaisir pour nous, même si vous êtes libre de votre choix évidemment.

Tenez moi au courant ++  ::):

----------


## overclockman

bien résumé sty

----------


## overclockman

up  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Pas la peine de "upper", patience.  :;):

----------


## overclockman

Patience est mère de toutes les vertus...

----------


## Stykillerx

Froyok par exemple tu serais partant ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

En ce qui me concerne cela ne m'intéresse pas.

Ton message parle beaucoup de points, de classements, de défis mais ce n'est pas dans cette optique que Boinc tourne sur mes bécanes.

Si un jour il n'y plus rien à calculer avec le projet World Community Grid alors je rejoindrai d'autres projets mais pour l'instant je passe la main.

----------


## Flaggados

Rejoindre l'AF c'est intéressant, mais comme on en avait discuté il y a longtemps, ce n'est rien de plus qu'un nom. Les calculs sont les mêmes, que ce soit pour une _team_ mondiale ou pour un pc en solo.

Après, oui c'est cool pour centraliser ses statistiques sur tous les projets distribués, et si un canard veut monter sa mini-team, pourquoi pas ! Mais perso je trouve que les projets du WCG sont de loin les plus intéressants. Ils utilisent nos machines pour résoudre des problèmes sérieux et urgents en matière de santé, d'alimentation, etc. Alors que donner du temps de calcul pour trouver des civilisations extra-terrestres, ou pour démontrer la conjecture de Syracuse, j'estime que c'est un peu moins utile... Mais ça reste un avis personnel !  :;):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pareil que Blind_God_W@D.
Les quatre cœurs de mon CPU sont occupés par WGC donc bon... 
Je fait pas ça pour le concours de bit mais parce que je trouve idiot de gâcher toute cette puissance de calcul alors qu'on peut aider son prochain sans se prendre la tête et quasiment sans frais  ::):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Rejoindre l'AF c'est intéressant, mais comme on en avait discuté il y a longtemps, ce n'est rien de plus qu'un nom. Les calculs sont les mêmes, que ce soit pour une _team_ mondiale ou pour un pc en solo.


Capitaine ! Capitaine ! Comment on intègre la user bar dans sa signature ? ::):

----------


## Flaggados

> Capitaine ! Capitaine ! Comment on intègre la user bar dans sa signature ?


C'est très très simple !
Tu copies l'adresse de l'image fixe ou animée, tu vas dans ton pannel utilisateur, côté signature, et tu la colles entre deux balises BBCode [IMG]. Et le must, c'est encore d'entourer ces mêmes balises par un lien qui pointe sur ce topic, ou sur la page de la team WCG.

Avec ça, c'est sûr, tu vas choper d'la meuf !  :B):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Avec ça, c'est sûr, tu vas choper d'la meuf !


Yeah !  :B): 

Mais faut quand même que j'en parle à la femelle dominante d'abord. :^_^:

----------


## overclockman

Notre demande ici avais plusieurs buts.
-Vous relancer/voir vous remotivez pour le crunch
-Vous informez des nouveautés, qu'il n'existe pas que WCG (c'est une histoire de gout) et aussi que le crunch gpu est bien au point aujourd'hui. (en carte ATI ou nvidia)
-Pourquoi pas vous faire rejoindre l'AF qui à plusieurs avantages,
participer à boinc avec la 2eme équipe mondial, qui est une communauté très active et très solidaire.
-Et aussi vous créé une mini team ?

Enfin voila, si vous avez des questions...

----------


## yggdrahsil

Grmblblbl Le forum m'empêche d'inclure le lien dans l'userbar pour la signature (trop long qui dise... ::(: ).

----------


## Flaggados

> Grmblblbl Le forum m'empêche d'inclure le lien dans l'userbar pour la signature (trop long qui dise...).


Ça m'est déjà arrivé, mais au bout de plusieurs essais j'ai réussi. Essaye de supprimer tous les caractères superflus (comme les espaces, les retour à la ligne, etc...) en changeant le mode d'édition avec le bouton en haut à droite.

----------


## brabra

bonjour , une petite question , je suis sous wcg ( dans les 500 premiers mondiaux en points générés,dans l'équipe France depuis 2005  , pas taper  ;-) ) , je viens de rajouter un i860
Ma question est vaut t'il mieux régler en 2 coeurs , 3 , 4 ou 8 , car la fréquence change en fonction .J'ai mis 8 pour l'instant ...

----------


## Froyok

> Froyok par exemple tu serais partant ?


Nan désolé, même le projet initial de ce topic me pose problème.
J'utilise des soft de 3d (bizarrement aucun soucis avec les jeux), et les programme de calcul en fond de tâche provoques des lags très gênant dans mes logiciel. Ça m'empêche de travailler correctement, donc j'ai du les enlever hélas.
Et comme ça concerne 90% de mon temps sur l'ordi, j'ai pas envie de penser à lancer/couper le logs dès que je me met à bosser.

----------


## Flaggados

> bonjour , une petite question , je suis sous wcg ( dans les 500 premiers mondiaux en points générés,dans l'équipe France depuis 2005 , pas taper ;-) ) , je viens de rajouter un i860
> Ma question est vaut t'il mieux régler en 2 coeurs , 3 , 4 ou 8 , car la fréquence change en fonction .J'ai mis 8 pour l'instant ...


Salut !

Je ne suis pas un pro du hardware, mais à mon avis 8 travaux simultanés valent mieux qu'un seul travail légèrement accéléré... Je ne pense pas que le gain de 700 MHz en mode Turbo soit plus intéressant que le parallélisme.

Donc, perso je garderais cette config' !!  :;):

----------


## brabra

> Salut !
> 
> Je ne suis pas un pro du hardware, mais à mon avis 8 travaux simultanés valent mieux qu'un seul travail légèrement accéléré... Je ne pense pas que le gain de 700 MHz en mode Turbo soit plus intéressant que le parallélisme.
> 
> Donc, perso je garderais cette config' !!


merci  , il y avait un autre facteur en plus car je n'ai que 2 gigas de mémoire mais je vais laisser comme ça , c'est magique de voir 8 threads .
Je vais attendre la rentrée pour me payer un hexacore "light" pour traiter mes photos et faire du boinc h24

----------


## Flod

J'ai juste une petite question concernant World Community Grid. Dans les statistiques on peut voir le temps d'exécution total, ce temps correspond au temps cumulé de tous les calculs? Donc avec 8 processus en court pendant une heure, le compteur augmenterait de 8 heures?

----------


## brabra

> J'ai juste une petite question concernant World Community Grid. Dans les statistiques on peut voir le temps d'exécution total, ce temps correspond au temps cumulé de tous les calculs? Donc avec 8 processus en court pendant une heure, le compteur augmenterait de 8 heures?


je suppose que oui car depuis fin 2005 , j'ai fait 35 années de calculs avec mes pcs allumés h24 ;-)

----------


## Flod

Vu comme ça, c'est tout de suite plus clair effectivement.  ::lol::

----------


## olivarius

Et les gars vous avez calculé combien ça vous coûte tout ça (sans parler de l'impact en CO2) ? Un CPU au repos c'est 40W, en full c'est 120W. Du coup vous consommez 80W en plus h24.
C'est 700kWh soit 80€/an.
A vous de voir si ça en vaut la peine  :;): 

Un CPU qui tourne en idle H24 n'est pas un CPU en full H24  ::P:

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Vous savez exactement quels sont les projets qui utilisent les CPU, comment ils sont choisis, et si ils doivent raquer quelque chose ? ( c'est pas pour troller, j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé de réponses satisfaisantes )

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Alors oui, le programme t'indique en temps réel sur quoi bosse ton ordi. A titre d'exemple là tout de suite j'ai un cœur sur "FightAIDS" et un autre sur "Childhoodcancer".

Tu as peut être des éléments de réponses ici pour le reste.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h00 ----------

EDIT: Petite précision, tu peux sélectionner pour quels projets ton cpu bossera. (Seulement AIDS, seulement cancer, seulement ongle incarné...)

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Wè, en fait je cherchais surtout qui propose des projets, comment ils sont sélectionnés, et à qui profite le truc en fait.
Typiquement, les universités américaines sont plus que copines avec les entreprises privées, pharmaceutique par exemple. 
Autant faire avancer le progrès gracieusement c'est louable, autant leur permettre de poser encore plus de brevets sur les molécules pour guérir le cancer ou la dengue pour qu'ils puissent faire payer un max au pays en voies de développement derrière, je trouve ça largement moins beau.

D'ailleurs c'est marrant de voir IBM financer le projet, alors qu'ils pratiquent les politiques financière et marketting les plus agressives qui soient (genre tu leur achète un logiciel, ils te font payer en fonction de la puissance de ton proc, entre autres, et sans compter bien sur le nombre de consultants qu'ils te foutent systématiquement dans les pattes,  le support payant, etc...)

Bref, tout ça c'est pas pour dire que le projet est pourri, qu'il faut surtout pas installer ce logiciel, etc... mais juste histoire de savoir un peu plus a quoi on participe.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je comprends tes craintes mais l'onglet "partenaires" devrait te détendre, il y a certes des universités américaines mais il y  aussi beaucoup d'asso, d'entreprises et d'universités chinoises, européennes...qui elles n'ont rien à voir avec l'industrie pharmaceutique.

Concernant IBM il faut voir que ça leur fait une pub monstrueuse juste en mettant à dispo quelques serveurs, n'importe quelle entreprise sauterait sur l'occasion, quelle que soit leur politique commerciale d'origine.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Justement ...
De ce que j'en sais, les programmes universitaires sont financés par des boites privées (même si c'est pas encore le cas en France).
EDIT : je parle aussi des chinoises en fait
Pourquoi ? parce qu'elles récupèrent le résultat des recherches. En général ça se traduit par un brevet déposé par la firme.
Donc ok, le programme fonctionne avec des entités à but non lucratif, mais derrière le brevet n'appartient ni a l'état, ni a l'université.... Tu vois ou je veux en venir ?

Pour IBM, effectivement, c'est sans doute seulement une question de pub.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je vois tout à fait où tu veux en venir et j'imagine que dans le cadre de ces recherches les molécules ou traitements trouvés ne font pas l'objet d'un brevet (ou alors un brevet public) puisque elles ont étés trouvées en commun par des centaines de personnes morales et des milliers de personnes physiques.

Mais rien que le dire me parait effectivement bien "bisounours world friendly".  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Un CPU qui tourne en idle H24 n'est pas un CPU en full H24


Etant donné que le mien est overlcocké, la différence de température était de 2° maxi, même en charge. Et pas de conso supplémentaire.
Donc que je programme tourne ou non, ça ne faisait pas de diff pour ma part !  ::):

----------


## lokideath

Un peu logique s'il est déjà à fond tout le temps...  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

> Etant donné que le mien est overlcocké, la différence de température était de 2° maxi, même en charge. Et pas de conso supplémentaire.
> Donc que je programme tourne ou non, ça ne faisait pas de diff pour ma part !


J'ai pas compris du tout.  ::huh:: 
Ton CPU OC et en idle consomme autant que ton CPU OC en full ?
Ou alors ton CPU OC et en idle consomme autant que ton CPU@stock en full ?

Parce que j'avoue que le "que le programme tourne ou pas je ne vois pas la différence" me fait tiquer.

Et bien sur +200^350 pour la remarque d'Olivarus, ce n'est pas du tout du tout GreenIT tout cela.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je suis d'accord que cela coûte plus en électricité qu'un CPU qui glande  mais en ce qui me concerne je ne prendrai jamais le temps d'envoyer un  don à une association, alors je me dis que comme ça je donne un peu.

Et concernant le côté anti écolo je te conseille d'aller flooder le topic de l'automobile spèce de hippie !  ::P:

----------


## Grosnours

> Je suis d'accord que cela coûte plus en électricité qu'un CPU qui glande  mais en ce qui me concerne je ne prendrai jamais le temps d'envoyer un  don à une association, alors je me dis que comme ça je donne un peu.
> 
> Et concernant le côté anti écolo je te conseil d'aller flooder le topic de l'automobile spèce de hippie !


 :B): 

Ah mais je ne critique pas le principe, certains ont leur PC allumé 24/24 de toutes façons, alors autant que cela serve, pour des bonnes causes qui plus est.
C'est juste que si en plus les bécanes sont OC, cela va commencer à faire une sacré conso énergétique, je voudrais pas être celui qui paye la facture...  :^_^:

----------


## silence

Je me suis interrogé sur la chose à un moment mais je n'étais jamais allé plus loin. Tomber sur vous me redonne envie de m'y intéresser, alors pour ne pas oublier d'ici que je sois fixé - parce que je plussoie les interrogations de Johnny Ryall - j'ai lancé la bête. Je suis pas sur de doper les stats du groupe avec ce qui me sert de Pc mais c'est déjà ca pour sauver les enfants.

Mais, en fait, est ce que je veux vraiment sauver un chiard moi ?  ::huh::

----------


## Flaggados

> Mais, en fait, est ce que je veux vraiment sauver un chiard moi ?


Pense que c'est eux qui vont payer ta retraite à 85 ans.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yggdrahsil

Un petit article que tout ce qui sont inscrit devrait avoir dans leur boite au lettre, mais sait on jamais. L'es par là

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Merci pour le lien, très bon à savoir tout ça.

----------


## Flaggados

C'est moi ou l'article est daté du 1er mai 2010 ???  ::huh::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> C'est moi ou l'article est daté du 1er mai 2010 ???


Non non c'est bien ça.  :^_^:

----------


## mescalin

Dites, c'est normal que mes proco montent à 90° quand BOINC se lance ? parceque du coup là j'hésite à le relancer  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

C'est quoi ton processeur ? Et ton ventirad ? Il est peut-être mal fixé, le contact se fait mal et il évacue pas assez la chaleur.

----------


## Flaggados

Que ça chauffe, c'est normal. Mais ça ne chauffe pas plus que lors de toute application un peu gourmande en processeur.
Pour le coup, oui 90°C c'est beaucoup, je rejoins Frypolar dans son diagnostic, tu dois avoir un pb au niveau du ventirad.

----------


## mescalin

Bah c'est que quand il est lancé que ça monte autant, sinon ça redescend à 50/60. Sinon c'est un i7 920.

Faudrait que je remonte mon bouzin ptet aussi, ça fait quelques mois que je l'ai pas ouvert  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

50/60 °C au repos ?

----------


## mescalin

Ouep. un petit nettoyage annuel s'impose je pense.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kass Kroute

Elle est morte Jim  ::o: 

J'ai l'impression que notre chouette user-bar pour draguer la louloutte n'est plus hébergée par Hiboox.com...
Quelqu'un dispose encore de l'original ?

----------


## Flaggados

Hum, si tu parles des userbars "WCG Team CanardPC", perso j'en ai toujours une en signature, et c'est pas mon cache puisque j'ai été checker sur Hiboox, les deux sont toujours là...

Statique : 
Animée :

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ah ben oui, c'est revenu.
Cet après-midi, j'avais rien qui s'affichait dans ma signature et le lien sur Hiboox était inaccessible  ::cry:: 

Un 'blème temporaire sur leurs serveurs sans doute.

----------


## aggelon

Salut les canetons ^^

Un petit up, pour dire que je vous rejoins !
Je suis pas tout seul, j'ai quelques machines en test  ::rolleyes:: 

J'ai cru spotter quelques netadmin ici, alors je me permets de poser la question : des windows m'ont servi de cobaye pour tester la remote install en ligne de commande, comme indiqué sur le site officiel. Si elle s'effectue bien en discrète (et aussi en désactivant l'économiseur d'écran automatiquement), l'icone apparaît cependant dans la systray, ce qui fait qu'un utilisateur potentiel de la remote machine aurait accès au bouzin... du coup, zéro pointé pour la discrétion...

J'ai pas encore trouvé les bons réglages : y aurait un moyen de dégager la systray ?
Y aurait potentiellement un petit parc d'une 50aine de machines à la clé  :^_^:  (peut-être 75-80, mais là, ca ferait un peu chaud-ninja, j'aurai des tests complémentaires à faire  ::ninja:: )

Pour répondre à une question précédente, oui, ca marche impec sur des serveurs 2003  :;): 

En attendant, voici l'état des stats de la team:



> Dernière mise à jour des statistiques : 28/02/11 23:59:59 (UTC)
> 
> Totaux : 
> Membres actuels 170 (#181 ) 
> Membres retirés 8 
> Tous les membres quel que soit leur statut 178 
> Temps d'exécution total (a:j:h:m:s) (rang) 60:057:04:45:44 (#547 ) 
> Points générés (rang) 56006095 (#378 ) 
> Résultats renvoyés (rang) 103869 (#435 ) 
> ...


On a bien continué à monter !

Je vais enfin avoir une signature potable  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Tu veux installer ça sur des machines qui ne t'appartiennent pas, donc ?

----------


## aggelon

Bah vi, j'ai pas 50 machines dans ma salle de bain  :^_^: 

J'ai en charge la gestion d'un joli parc de machines, mais une 50aine d'entre elles sont en 'libre-service', donc inutilisées... et lorsque quelqu'un s'en sert, on a affaire à un public qui tape à 1 doigt, voire 2 pour les téméraires... autant dire que les pauvres petits coeurs passent leur temps à attendre...

Pourquoi cette question ? Y a-t-il des précautions à prendre que je devrais connaitre ?

Merci,
Agg.

----------


## Narushima

Bah c'est juste que si tu le faos sans l'utorisation du ou des propriétaires, c'est moyen quoi.

De rien,
Naru.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Oui voilà c'est simplement que t'as pas le droit.  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

Je me suis inscrit et j'ai rejoint l'équipe CPC il y a 2-3 jours, mais j'ai toujours dans les stats 0,00 dans le travail moyen et le travail total... C'est normal? Ou ça veut dire que ça tourne pas?

----------


## aggelon

> Bah c'est juste que si tu le fais sans l'autorisation du ou des propriétaires, c'est moyen quoi.





> Oui voilà c'est simplement que t'as pas le droit.


Vous inquiétez pas, c'est mon boulot d'être garant de la bonne utilisation de ces petites bêtes, c'est ce qu'il me demande le patron  ::P:  





> mais j'ai toujours dans les stats 0,00 dans le travail moyen et le travail total... C'est normal? Ou ça veut dire que ça tourne pas?


Lorsque ton ordi a fini de bosser les données que le serveur lui a envoyées, il les renvoit et là, elles sont mises en attente de validation (le serveur doit sans doute vérifier 2-3 trucs avant de dire que c'est OK)... en plus, les stats sont actualisées une fois par jour, aux environs de minuit (enfin, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre)... donc, d'ici demain ou après-demain, tu verras tes résultats...

D'ailleurs, si tu vas dans Mes Calculs -> Etats des Résultats, tu devrais voir 'En cours', 'Validation en attente', etc...

----------


## Narushima

> Vous inquiétez pas, c'est mon boulot d'être garant de la bonne utilisation de ces petites bêtes, c'est ce qu'il me demande le patron


Ouais enfin c'est comme utiliser sa voiture de fonction pour aller faire les courses, t'es pas sensé t'en venir à des fins personnelles, quelles qu'elles soient.

----------


## flochy

Une voiture de fonction, si. Un véhicule de société, non.

----------


## Narushima

Y'a une différence ?
À moins que ton boulot soit de faire les courses, là ça passe.

----------


## aggelon

Pour info, une voiture de fonction est liée à ta fonction et se trouve à ta disposition 24H/24, toute l'année, à ta discrétion pour en faire ce que tu veux (pour ma part, je pars en vacances avec ^^), alors qu'une voiture de service ne doit te servir que pour ton boulot et doit théoriquement être ramenée midi et soir sur le parking de l'entreprise lorsque tu quittes ton poste...

Enfin bon, on est un peu HS là...

Pour le systray, je crois que j'ai trouvé, je vous dirais si c'est bon...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vous inquiétez pas, c'est mon boulot d'être garant de la bonne utilisation de ces petites bêtes, c'est ce qu'il me demande le patron  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorsque ton ordi a fini de bosser les données que le serveur lui a envoyées, il les renvoit et là, elles sont mises en attente de validation (le serveur doit sans doute vérifier 2-3 trucs avant de dire que c'est OK)... en plus, les stats sont actualisées une fois par jour, aux environs de minuit (enfin, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre)... donc, d'ici demain ou après-demain, tu verras tes résultats...
> 
> D'ailleurs, si tu vas dans Mes Calculs -> Etats des Résultats, tu devrais voir 'En cours', 'Validation en attente', etc...


En fait, c'est plus simple que ça.

Le serveur de GRID envois les données à 2 personnes différentes. (variable selon le projet des données)
Il attend de recevoir les résultats. Et là plusieurs possibilités : 
- Il ne reçoit pas de réponse de la seconde personne. Il attend un certain délai avant d'envoyer les données à une 3ème personne.
- Il reçoit les deux réponses, mais elles ne concordent pas. Il demande donc un troisième avis.
Ce qui fait qu'il peut se passer plus d'une semaine avant validation des points.

Pour certains projets, ce sont des dizaines de personnes qui sont "interrogées" et il attend donc d'avoir un certain nombre de réponses avant de commencer a comparer les données. De plus, dans ce cas, le nombre de point attribué pour ce calcul correspond à une moyenne des points réclamés par tout ceux qui ont fait le calcul.

----------


## XWolverine

Ben si Aggelon administre les machines et que le soft ne tourne que quand chaque ordi est en idle, je ne vois pas où est le problème ... en tous les cas pour les machines en libre service, pour les ordis dédiés à des personnes, je suppose qu'il faut l'accord du patron pour l'installer.

----------


## Buite

Je viens de m'inscrire sur le site j'ai rejoins la team CPC.

Il y a quelques mois j'utilisais ce logiciel sur un mac pro (pas les cailloux svp) avec deux xéons multicore c'était ultra rapide, aujourd'hui sur un laptop double coeurs ça me parait long....

----------


## Narushima

> Ben si Aggelon administre les machines et que le soft ne tourne que quand chaque ordi est en idle, je ne vois pas où est le problème ... en tous les cas pour les machines en libre service, pour les ordis dédiés à des personnes, je suppose qu'il faut l'accord du patron pour l'installer.


À partir du moment où les machines ne t'appartiennent pas, tu demandes l'accord du propriétaire, qu'elles soient utilisées régulièrement ou pas. C'est pas à toi de décider.

----------


## aggelon

Arf, je m'imagine bien demander l'accord de la société de leasing pour l'installation de chaque patch Microsoft... allez, arrétons là cette discussion inutile.

----------


## Narushima

C'est pas un patch que tu vas installer, mais un programme tiers, pour lequel personne ne t'as demandé de l'installer.
Ces ordinateurs ne sont pas à toi, et même si ça te semble en être une bonne utilisation, rien ne te donne le droit d'installer ce que tu veux dessus.

----------


## flochy

Ce que j'ai compris de son histoire, c'est qu'il gère son parc, avec la bénédiction de son patron/propriétaire. Je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne pourrait pas installer un programme tiers acquis légalement.
Et au pire, il peut aller voir son gentil responsable et lui expliquer le projet, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi il refuserait.

----------


## Narushima

Oui, bien sûr, si c'est pas un idiot il aura rien contre, et tant mieux, mais je doute que dans son contrat il soit stipulé qu'il peut installer ce qu'il veut sur ces machines.

----------


## Asphyxia

Plop les canards...

Bon je viens ici dans le but de trouver de l'aide parce moi vouloir rejoindre vous, mais moi pas y arriver  ::(: 

Bon j'explique: je me sers de boinc depuis un ptit moment, mais vu qu'il y a une team CPC, je me suis dis: aidons la recherche et augmentons modestement par la même occasion les scores de cette team.
Bref, hop j'installe wcg hop je me loggue et hop... Ca marche pas...

Le problème est toujours le même: le bousin essaye de se connecter et au bout d'un moment j'obtiens ça: 

Donc je sais pas si c'est parceque j'ai oublié de paramétrer un truc, mais là je desespère un peu à trouver la solution.

Donc si une âme charitable avez envie de m'aider, je suis preneur  :;): 

EDIT: j'obtiens aussi ça: 

J'ai beau rentré localhost ou le nom de mon pc (Asphyxia oui je sais je suis original, bah il veut pas)

----------


## XWolverine

Tu t'es enregistré par le site web et c'est le client qui merde pour se connecter, c'est ça ?
C'est pas un blocage du firewall, par hasard ?

----------


## Flaggados

Mince, mon compte Hiboox a été supprimé, plus de userbars !! Je les ré-upload dès que possible...

EDIT : c'est fait !! (seule la version jpg est disponible, puisque les gifs animés sont interdits en signature... http://tof.canardpc.com/view/474bc9b...11a9e2e1f2.jpg)

----------


## Kass Kroute

Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Ckao

J'avais déjà entendu parler de ce genre de programme mais n'y connaissant pas grand chose je ne m'y étais jamais intéressé de plus près. Mon PC restant allumé H24 j'ai donc franchi le cap, installé WCG et rejoint l'équipe Canard PC. 

Quitte à faire fondre des ours polaires autant sauver les petits n'enfants, en ce moment mon processeur bosse sur le déplacement de molécules d'eau dans des nanotubes de carbone. Bon, le moteur graphique n'est pas super optimisé, ça rame sur une HD5850  ::ninja:: 

En bonus ça me fait une jolie signature  ::wub::

----------


## silence

Il y a deux ans j'ai aussi découvert ce fantastique concept. J'avais rejoint le groupe et laissé tourné le programme en automatique pendant un moment. Jusqu'à ce qu'un formatage brutal me le fasse oublier. 
Aujourd'hui il m'est revenu en mémoire subitement. Le voila réinstallé et prêt à fonctionner. Puisqu'il me semble me rappeler que la participation à un projet se fait par le biais des groupes de membres celui de Cpc est il toujours actif ? Je déterre un peu le topic mais les messages n'ont pas l'air très anciens, je présume donc que oui. Mais ce serait dommage de relancer le soft sans rien en faire donc je souhaitais vérifier. 

L'Etat devrait fonder un tel programme publique et le rendre légalement obligatoire pour toute machine d'entreprise en Idle. Il n'y a qu'à regarder certaines banques ou les employés ont pour consigne de ne jamais redémarrer les machines - un couillon a du décider qu'un double boot risquait de les perturber, quoi que ce soit fort raisonnable - celles ci tournant alors soirs et week end sans interruption. Cela les obligerait à les éteindre ou à les laisser tourner pour le bien commun au moins.

----------


## thomaskk

+1 dans l'équipe ! 
Membres actuels	197 ==> C'est pas mal ca !
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/te...mId=W96PXQH5Q1

Fier de grossir les rangs !

----------


## keulz

+1 !!!

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas utilisé boinc.

----------


## sgtPompom

Bonjour, ça fait maintenant un petit moment que je met mon processeur à disposition du world community grid (ça va faire très exactement 4 ans demain).

N'ayant plus d'équipe depuis quelques temps déjà et venant de découvrir celle des CPC, ce serait un plaisir de grossir vos rangs  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Tain ça fait un bail que j'ai pas checké le classement.

----------


## bluesbock

ouiiiiiiiiiii j'ai dépassé gnoupi!! *hum*

----------


## Thom

Aller, un petit up sur ce topic pour dire que je passe également dans la team canard pc pour faire monter un peu les points.

----------


## Killingtomatoe

Hop, I'm in  :;):

----------


## keulz

Avant que je ne bute quelqu'un, qui sait comment désinstaller boinc ?
Je ne parle même pas d'enlever tous les dossiers et autres fioriture de clef de registre, je parle de le désinstaller pour qu'il ne se lance plus et ne mette plus mon ordi à genoux pendant que je regarde un film.

Il n’apparaît pas dans le menu de désinstallation et aucun "uninst.exe"-like dans le dossier d'installation.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Wobak

CCleaner ?

----------


## keulz

> CCleaner ?


Eeeeeeeeeet ... Non.

Il n'apparaît pas...

 ::cry::

----------


## Nirm

> Avant que je ne bute quelqu'un, qui sait comment désinstaller boinc ?
> Je ne parle même pas d'enlever tous les dossiers et autres fioriture de clef de registre, je parle de le désinstaller pour qu'il ne se lance plus et ne mette plus mon ordi à genoux pendant que je regarde un film.
> 
> Il n’apparaît pas dans le menu de désinstallation et aucun "uninst.exe"-like dans le dossier d'installation.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


En relançant l'install', il ne te propose pas un repaire or remove? :naïf:

----------


## keulz

...
Bon, faut que je trouve une installe alors...
Ça me fait peur, j'ai l'impression de balancer une invit' à un loup pour qu'il m'en sorte un autre...  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 00h24 ---------- Previous post was at 00h24 ----------

...
Bon, faut que je trouve une installe alors...
Ça me fait peur, j'ai l'impression de balancer une invit' à un loup pour qu'il m'en sorte un autre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Je dirais la même chose : réinstalle au même endroit pour le faire apparaitre dans ajout / suppression.

---------- Post added at 10h22 ---------- Previous post was at 10h22 ----------

Edit : sinon t'as ça : http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=4594

----------


## keulz

La réinstallation à peut-être fonctionné. Merci pour l'idée.  :;): 

(j'avais vu l'utilitaire, mais c'est pour ceux qui l'ont déjà désinstallé)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Avant que je ne bute quelqu'un, qui sait comment désinstaller boinc ?
> Je ne parle même pas d'enlever tous les dossiers et autres fioriture de clef de registre, je parle de le désinstaller pour qu'il ne se lance plus et ne mette plus mon ordi à genoux pendant que je regarde un film.
> 
> Il n’apparaît pas dans le menu de désinstallation et aucun "uninst.exe"-like dans le dossier d'installation.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


msconfig?

----------


## Kelexel

Je faisais un tour sur mes stats, du coup je me suis demandé si le topic existait toujours.

(Hop, résurrection  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Flaggados

Deux ans et 3 jours. Balèze.

----------

